# new food mixture for picky betta!



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Well my little Betta Saphire is VERY picky she only eats food crushed up and small. She only eats once a week if that and when she does it's only bloodworms (not the healthy stuff) and I started to worry about her nutrition. So I created my own mixture of food, I crushed up the regular healthy stuff 9that she doesn't eat) into powder and also did that with freeze-dried bloodworms althou there were little ******. I dampened the mixture so it clumped to gether, let it dry, fed her a piece and she loves it! Feel free to use my ideo for your picky betta (oh and I forgot to say she also has a very smalle mout and she couldn't fit the round hard healthy stuff in her mouth).


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for telling us about your food mix! Sounds great


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

ladyonyx said:


> Thanks for telling us about your food mix! Sounds great


Thank you very much! I'm hoping to make a good amount to keep in my fridge and give it to some friends with picky fish.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Good idea! There's a guy who makes fantastic food for all types of saltwater fish and corals and he started doing it many years ago. He now supplies all around the world and has a great business. You should check it out just for fun: ROD'S FOOD -Providing your salt water aquarium with the finest food.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, looks like a great business, thanks for showing it to me!


----------

